# Cobra Marine VHF



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I had to replace my old marine radio today and picked up a MR F75 Cobra, any comments on this radio? It says GPS compatibility, I know it is not a GPS without buying more accessories, just wondering. Looks like a good radio, try to get out Friday.

Glock


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

The radio will never be a GPS, the compatability is referring to digital selective calling.
Read more here:

http://www.navcen.uscg.gov/marcomms/gmdss/dsc.htm


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

ESOX said:


> The radio will never be a GPS, the compatability is referring to digital selective calling.
> Read more here:
> 
> http://www.navcen.uscg.gov/marcomms/gmdss/dsc.htm


Thanks..I see it shows the Position Coordinates Latitude and Longitude on the box. It came with the two-wire data interface connector to hook up to my GPS.Thanks for the site,


----------

